# شركة أيكون ميديا في تركيا | خدمات إعلامية وتنظيم معارض في اسنطبول



## يور تسويق (9 يوليو 2018)

*

آيكون ميديا إسطنبول تركيا | أفضل شركة في تركيا إسطنبول | شركة مؤسسة إنتاج إعلامي | تنظيم فعاليات معارض ومؤتمرات | تأجير معدات | استشارات خدمات العلاقات العامة | النشر الإلكتروني | تجهيز الأحداث والمناسبات | تأجير إيجار معدات أجهزة الصوت | تجهيز المسرح المسارح | معدات الإضاءة | إنتاج الأفلام الوثائقية التسجيلية| التغطية التغطيات الإعلامية الصحفية |المحتوى الرقمي الإبداعي | إنتاج البرامج التليفزيونية والمرئية | تغطية الأحداث الخاصة | خدمات الترجمة الفورية | الديكورات المتنقلة المؤقتة | الطاولات والمقاعد | أجنحة المعارض | تنظيم | تنظيم فعاليات شركة تنظيم معارض | شركة تنظيم مؤتمرات تنظيم معارض مناسبات | شركة تنظيم معارض مناسبات | شركة خدمات تجهيزات المناسبات معارض | شركة تأجير معدات معارض وفعاليات ومؤتمرات | شركة ديكورات معارض | شركة تنسيق فعاليات مؤتمرات | شركة تنظيم مؤتمرات | شركة تجهيزات أعراس | شركة تجهيزات أفراح | شركة خدمات أفراح وأعراس | شركة حفلات تخرُّج | تأجير تأجير كاميرات تصوير فيديو في تركيا إسطنبول | كاميرات التصوير كاميرا تصوير | كاميرات تصوير حفلات مناسبات أعراس أفراح مؤتمرات ندوات | كاميرات تصوير تسجيل شاشات عرض جناح المعرض وملحقاته أضواء المسرح أنظمة الصوت معدات الترجمة الملقن تراس المسرح المقاعد والاستراحات الإضاءة الخافتة توقيعات الرعاة الأعلام والرايات النُّصُب والهدايا التذكارية | شركة استشارات تسويقيةإعلامية إدارية |تحرير | ترجمة | فيديو | إعلان| مجلة متخصصة| تقارير| إعلام| تسويق| استثمار| أفكار| آيكون ميديا | آيكون جروب | حكومات | لاجئون | مشروعات صغيرة | شباب| تدريب | إعلام | تعليم | إدارة | أفكار ريادية | آيكون ميديا | آيكون جروب | مهارات | شباب | مواقع التواصل | مجلات متخصِّصة | تنظيم | إدارة | إعلام إلكتروني| فعاليات | مؤتمرات| تسويق | تويتر| فيسبوك | إنستجرام| يوتيوب | موقع إلكتروني | مبادرات | مشاريع | تنظيم | إدارة | مشروعات صغيرة | تسويق | ريادة أعمال | علاقات| عامة | الصراع التنظيمي|بيان صحفي| مؤتمرات| خدمة المجتمع|مواقع التواصل| ديكور مؤقت| أجهزة إضاءة| معارض| معرض| مسرح|رجال أعمال| خدمات استشارية|بنوك|أموال| ترجمة فورية | بروشور| بثّ مباشر | كبار الزوار | فريق عمل.











تفضلوا بمعرفه نشاط شركتنا في الجمهورية التركية 
شركة ايكون ميديا جروب للانتاج الاعلامي وتنظيم الاحداث والفعاليات الدولية علي ارض اسطنبول 

نقوم بتحويل النشاط والحدث لديكم الي ارض الواقع وفقا لاحدث الاساليب التنظيمية الاحترافية و المبهرة
ليخرج الحدث في افضل صورة وجودة ممكنة يعكس اهمية الحدث واهميه تركيا في احتضان الاحداث وفعاليتها 





تمتدّ خبرة "مجموعة آيكون" لأكثر من 25 عاماً متوالية في المجال الإعلامي وتنظيم الفعاليات، أشرفت خلالها على فعاليات ومؤتمرات ومعارض عدّة؛ محليّاً ودوليّاً في معظم دول الخليج العربي وبعض العواصم الأوروبية، مثل: لندن وباريس، بالإضافة إلى الخبرات الإعلامية المتراكمة، وتوسُّع أنشطتها في عدد كبير من دول العالم.

من هنا، نؤمن في "مجموعة آيكون" بضرورة تكامل الجهود من أجل تفعيل الدور الاجتماعي للشركات، الذي يضمن فهم نشاطاتها العملية بأسلوب شفاف ومتكامل. وقد سبق لنا العمل مع العديد من الشركات الرائدة التي تسعى لتفعيل دورها الإيجابي في مجتمعاتها على نطاق واسع.

أهداف المجموعة
•	تنظيم المؤتمرات والفعاليات الدولية بآليات احترافية تواكب تطورات العصر الحديث والتغيُّرات المواكبة في المجال. 
•	تعزيز مكانة عملائنا ومنتجاتهم لدى جميع وسائل الإعلام والرأي العام على حدٍّ سواء.
•	تطوير استراتيجيات مبتكَرَة للإنتاج الإعلامي، بما يُتِيح تقديم خدمة متكاملة والارتقاء بالصورة الذهنية لعملائنا لدى الجمهور.
•	إعداد وتنسيق أساليب دعاية وإعلان مبتكَرَة من أجل تعزيز صورة ذهنية إيجابية لعملائنا ومنتجاتهم لدى جميع وسائل الإعلام والرأي العام.
•	تأمين الاتصالات التسويقية بين عملائنا وجمهورها المستهدَف بهدف تعزيز مكانة منتجاتهم وزيادة الطلب على شرائها، وبالتالي تعزيز حضورهم في الأسواق. 
•	الاستفادة من قُدُرات الأفراد وحثّهم على الإبداع والابتكار في مجالاتهم المختلفة، والتميُّز في تقديم كل ما هو جديد ومبتكَر.
•	دعم تقنيات الأعمال وتنمية مهارات العاملين لتحسين الإنتاج كيفاً وكمّاً من أجل رفع كفاءة العاملين، وتحسين مهاراتهم الوظيفية. 

رؤية الشركة
أن تكون "مجموعة آيكون" هي النموذج الرائد في تقديم الخدمات الإعلامية والنشر الإلكتروني وتنظيم الفعاليات بطرق ذات ميزة تنافسية وجودة عالمية. 

رسالة الشركة
تقضي رسالتنا بالنهوض بالكثير من القطاعات الحيوية؛ التجارية والسياحية والإعلامية والاقتصادية، ورواج الحِراك المجتمعي، والمساهمة بفاعلية في دفع عجلة التنمية الشاملة، التي تستهدف تحقيق التقدُّم في مختلف الأبعاد، ودعم تقنيات الأعمال، وتنمية مهارات الأفراد والكشف عن الطاقات الكامنة لديهم وتسخيرها، وتحفيز طاقتهم الإنتاجية، وإتاحة الفُرَص أمامهم للإبداع والابتكار. 
















تواصلوا معنا الآن؛ لمعرفة احتياجاتكم، والبدء في التنفيذ فوراً


شركة أيكون ميديا - اسطنبول - تركيا 

البريد الإلكتروني ::
[email protected]

هاتف / Whats up ::
00902126030390

العنوان ::
Yenibosna, Merkez Mah 29 Ekim Caddesi ?stanbul 
Vizyon Park B2 4.Plaza Blok Kat:7 No:704, 34197
Bahçelievler, Istanbul, Turkey




موقع الشركة الإلكتروني ::
http://iconmedia.ist


لمزيد من التواصل والمشاركة تابعونا علي ::

صفحة الفيس بوك ::
https://www.facebook.com/iconmediaist

حساب تويتر ::
https://twitter.com/iconmediaist






​*


----------

